# 826 120volt starter will not work on 726



## xporter (Feb 24, 2021)

bought a stater that was on a 826, put in on a 726. starter spins will not engage flywheel! both tecumseh engines, the 826 was made some time in the eightes the 726 was made in 1973 engine was made in 1972 if that helps . on the deere parts site there is a round starter do i need that one, as the one i have now is a square one. the top 2 mounts have a notch in them and they will not sit flat aginst the engine but the bottom 2 do.


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

I’m pretty sure the time the engines were made at different time that’s why they have different mounting patterns. Not sure if the hp matters but then again I’m not sure I’m im right. But the starter might be broken if it’s not engaging.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Tecumseh made a 120vac Electric Starter 33328 which was commonly found on hm60 or hm70. I suspect that's what your engine needs. The starter was rectangular in section but was a bit smaller length and didn't have the upper two holes slotted. Here's one: www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Tecumseh-Electric-Starter-33328/164702271190
It's somewhat an oddball and I'm not sure of it's exact fitment.
The good news is your 33329 or 37000 starter is very saleable.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The 7hp Tecumseh is really a 5hp, I'd be looking at those starters. 8hp is more relared to the 9hp & 10hp.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> The 7hp Tecumseh is really a 5hp, I'd be looking at those starters.


Huh?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

7hp Tecumseh uses the 5hp block where as the 8hp-10hp use the same block but larger. I would think starters from the 5-7hp would have a greater chance fitting than one from the larger block 8-10hp.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> 7hp Tecumseh uses the 5hp block where as the 8hp-10hp use the same block but larger. I would think starters from the 5-7hp would have a greater chance fitting than one from the larger block 8-10hp.


The 3.5, 4, 5hp block uses a 3 bolt mount starter. the 6,7,8,10 hp blocks use 4 bolt starters of a couple types.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

cpchriste said:


> The 3.5, 4, 5hp block uses a 3 bolt mount starter. the 6,7,8,10 hp blocks use 4 bolt starters of a couple types.


That'ts not 100% accurate, though. There is a 5 HP Tecumseh called the H50 that also uses the 4-bolt starter. Here's the H50 that used to be on a 70s vintage Toro 524, which I slapped onto a 521 for a while.










I will say that the 4-bolt starter on the 8-10 hp Tecumsehs are physically longer, and they will not clear the block on the 5-7hp medium frame Tecumseh blocks.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

I think the OP may be referring to this starter style. 
School me on this old school starter


----------



## xporter (Feb 24, 2021)

oneboltshort said:


> I think the OP may be referring to this starter style.
> School me on this old school starter


----------



## xporter (Feb 24, 2021)

thanks for the help. i have a photo of the starter that i thought should work.
























































.


----------



## xporter (Feb 24, 2021)

oneboltshort said:


> I think the OP may be referring to this starter style.
> School me on this old school starter


that has to be the round one that is on the john deere parts website.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

this is the starter you need. I have them, reasonable. PM if any interest


----------

